# Epic day!!!!!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The day started at sun up. We went to look for tarpon and struck out. Then we hit the Cobia grounds and hooked a nice one which I got to crazy with and tried to pull it up by the leader. Bad move it got away. I was depressed for a good hour! Then the bite turned on. We caught 5 Cobia by noon and hooked 7. Limit done. 
My buddy wanted to keep catching them but I didn't want the upgrade issue to come up so we left the Cobia biting. I brought my buddy to the flats to see if we could add a aspect to our day. It was crap and on our way in my buddy told me to check a mangrove island. There were no less than 100 snook on a point.

First cast bang! A good snook. Then shit went crazy! The next 2 snook caught were best for the both of us! Just see the pics....

The pics are uploading poorly so multiple posts it is


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Cobia


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

First snook


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Second snook. Stud!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Then I caught this! I don't think I can ever top this absolute slob.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a monster!!! How long was she?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

They say third times a charm! Nice fish!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know. All I can say is I curl 35 lbs bumb bells in my workouts and this fish was a lot heavier.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, that there is CLEARLY an epic day!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Where? I'm guessing since snook are involved that it is somewhere south FL.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are some nice snook, good job


----------

